# First Kill Today.



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Got my first kill today. unfortunately it wasn't a clean one, so it's back to more practice before i try again. but it was out at 20 meters with a Dankung.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

What was it any pics? What ammo?


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Was a young rabbit. using 12mm lead. guessed the range a little wrong and the shot dropped off and struck the stomach. I've a pic but need to work out how to upload from a mobile phone.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ahh thats unfortunate wasent one shot a kill


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

I'm going to try flat bands see if i can get more distance before i get drop off


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Please don't be offended Simon, but using 12 mm lead balls to hit a young rabbit is a bit of an overkill in my opinion. Since your shot resulted in a stomach hit, and perhaps a painful death to the quarry, could I suggest that you use 9.5mm steel balls and try for a head shot in future. As an added bonus, the meat will not be tainted with the bowel contents that a stomach hit produces.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

I use 9.5 for target practice but never felt they would be enough to drop a rabbit hence my choice of lead shot. once i got to the rabbit and saw it wasn't a clean kill i promptly shot it in the head to end the suffering. but i agree i need some more practice before i venture out hunting again.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Simon, you mentioned Dankung so I am assuming you were rigged with tubes ? Yellow latex 2040 tubes are available for the Dankung that would shoot a 9.5 mm steel ball clean through a rabbit's head at the distance you quoted, given the practice


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I disagree tubeman if you are gonna miss which is always a possibility better to cause serious injury so you can then kill it than cause a more minor injury allowing it to escape and suffer.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

I share Gwilym's view that it's better to have more power than necessary instead of not enough. tubeman I'm currently using 1745 double looped but may upto a thicker tube for hunting in future! I've only been shooting around 4 months now so I'm really keen to hear both sides of the calibre discussion.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Simon uk said:


> I share Gwilym's view that it's better to have more power than necessary instead of not enough. tubeman I'm currently using 1745 double looped but may upto a thicker tube for hunting in future! I've only been shooting around 4 months now so I'm really keen to hear both sides of the calibre discussion.


Definately stay with the heavier lead and get closer untill you improve your distance accuracy. Practice, Practice.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy, wait'll Nico sees this post. He doesn't use anything smaller that a boy scout's testicle to kill rabbits!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok.. My feedback on this thread..

1. Simon you did not do anything wrong with your selection of 12mm lead which in my eyes is the lightest of the heavy projectiles I would consider for hunting. Infact I use Stones, Hexnuts and lastly lead, my stones weigh within the 14 to 20 gram range and for hexnuts I will only use two sizes 1/2 inch hexnut which weighs 18 grams and a 7/16 hexnut which weighs approximately 12 grams around the same as a .50 cal lead ball all of which are great for hunting.

2. Lets be realistic about one fact in hunting whether with a slingshot or other weapon: 
Quick or instant kills *are not always possible *to think that you can always have an instant kill and the animal does not suffer is to live in a fantasy world. Even when an animal is killed quickly there will be a sharp pain and it is gone as soon as their nervous system shuts down. Also when you impact the body of an animal like a rabbit, the body does go into shock to prevent further pain, this happens with all mammals. Have you ever smashed your finger to be in excruciating pain one moment to be followed by a numb feeling in your smashed thumb? That is your body releasing endorphins to block pain.

Its your responsobility that when you accidentally hit the body ( and it will happen) that you immediately finish your quarry. You Simon did nothing wrong and you handled your quary with great responsobility.

Finally if you want to know more about the concept of _Heavier ammo is deadlier _visit my blog wherein I relate some real life stories from past to present slingshot experiences which exemplify the use of heavier slingshot ammunition for hunting Go here RESORTERA HUNTING

Your right in what you did Simon..

Now if you cant handle the occasional suffering which will happen then you always have the choice to hunt soda cans instead of live small game.

Personally I will stick with live small game..

Nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Simon uk said:


> Was a young rabbit. using 12mm lead. guessed the range a little wrong and the shot dropped off and struck the stomach. I've a pic but need to work out how to upload from a mobile phone.


To upload from your mobile phone forward the picture to your private email and then download it from your computer and save the file on your computer then it will be easy to upload here. That is how I do this for pictures..


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Nico thank you for the words of encouragement


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeahh Rather use heavier ammo then lighter.

Post some pic we like to see it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nico makes good sense. To hope for a clean head shot at 15-20 yards every time is indeed unrealistic. At least for most folks. Good post, Nico!


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

Hopefully this works, it should be a picture of the rabbit.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Like Dayhiker said 15 to 20 yards even closer if you can, i never shoot rabbits from behind or you will just injure them, im lucky to have dogs that will retrieve any none clean kills, if you sit nice and quiet in the bushes dont put after shave on or smoke the rabbits will come closer, jeff


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Simon uk said:


> Hopefully this works, it should be a picture of the rabbit.


Wow Simon !!!
It looks like a canon hit that rabbit.
Great shooting.
At least some parts of the rabbit could still be harvested.
The picture came out great too!
Ruu


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Whoa! Who knew that a 12 mm lead ball with those thin tubes could do that to a rabbit.. Very brutal indeed.. Well as the men have said deffinately try for closer shots, I try to get within 15 to 10 yards if possible but not always the case.

A lot of awesome advice here listen to what Jeff says he knows his stuff and he hunts the same rabbits you do as you are both hunting European Rabbits which have different habits than our American Cottontail rabbits.

Nico


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

There's certainly plenty of useful information here. I've just ordered one of John's catapults so that should give me more power. i decided to use the twin looped on advice from Steve of catapults.co who I've found to be very supportive. the advice from Jeff was really good i may be tempted to give that a try, but i tend to stalk the rabbits at The moment. and also a big thanks to everyone who has commented it's been very educational.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Simon uk said:


> Got my first kill today. unfortunately it wasn't a clean one, so it's back to more practice before i try again. but it was out at 20 meters with a Dankung.


I should have went to Spec Savers Simon, as I just saw that you typed 20 meters. I miss read that as 20 feet. Sorry to you and others for my misplaced comments


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Boy, wait'll Nico sees this post. He doesn't use anything smaller that a boy scout's testicle to kill rabbits!










that made me chuckle DH. Would that be fresh or pickle hardened ?


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't believe the way that shot ripped open the rabbit. Is pretty incredible. lol I had been thinking what Nico would say about smaller ammo considering the boulders he uses. Can't argue with results and all the most prolific hunters on here seem to use 0.44 as an absolute minimum with most using larger.


----------



## Simon uk (May 9, 2011)

The local scout group must be a very nervous bunch lol. that was my 1st kill using a catTy com that ammo so you can imagine my surprise at the damage. i think part of my favoring the smaller ammo has something to do with when i used to hunt with airguns.


----------

